# My First Humidor - Milano 100ct



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

G'day All,

I have just received my Imperfect Milano 100ct Humidor from cheaphumidors. The humidor is great with very minor scratches... you have to look really hard to find them and a dented bottom corner, this is also very minor. I am wrapped with the purchase, now i have to fill it.



















*BUT*

I'm having trouble calibrating my hygrometer with the salt test. I have put a heaped teaspoon of table salt into a small plastic dish with a tiny amount of demineralized water. After 6hrs in the ziplock bag the reading on the hygrometer was 60%










Is there anything else I could try.... less salt or more water.

I think I'll try another bag aswell.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## flyboylr45 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm new here as well, but you would either have to adjust your hygrometer to read 75% or keep in mind that it reads 15% low.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wait at least 24hrs before making judgement on the hygro. They can fluxuate for some time.
Congrats on the humi! Looks great!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Rubix^3 said:


> Wait at least 24hrs before making judgement on the hygro. They can fluxuate for some time.
> Congrats on the humi! Looks great!


+1

I would even say wait longer, maybe 36 hours.

Also make sure the cup is propped up so that air can easily flow in and out, otherwise your reading could be way off.

I would HIGHLY recommend getting a digital Hyrgometer as soon as possible, they're much more accurate & measure temp as well.

Oh yeah, nice looking humi!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

I would wait at LEAST 24 hours, but yea, 36 or even 48 hours is best.

And if after 48 hours it reads 60%, it means its off, so you can either adjust, if posisble, or just know its off 15%


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new humi, have fun filling it up.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have that EXACT humi!! Its a very nice set-up.... Here is the best thing to do with the hygrometer........ *Find the nearest barking dog **and **chunk it at it! * My stays at 80% no matter how many salt tests it goes through. I spent the $7 at Walmart and got an elcheapo that seems to work just fine.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> I have that EXACT humi!! Its a very nice set-up.... Here is the best thing to do with the hygrometer........ *Find the nearest barking dog **and **chunk it at it! * My stays at 80% no matter how many salt tests it goes through. I spent the $7 at Walmart and got an elcheapo that seems to work just fine.


I agree on both. I got that same hygrometer with my humidor, and it reads about 60% in a 75% environment. I bought the round adjustable digital you can find online and a $7 one from walmart. Both work great, though the walmart reads about 5% low.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for your comments, i have now put in some new salt/water and some more air into the bag, i'll leave it for 24+ hrs and get back to you

would it matter what the temp is here 40c (104F) outside but inside with the aircon on is about 24c (75F)


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new Humi! 

Have to go along with those who suggest a digital hygro - the analogs are famous for being inaccurate. Might also suggest a boveda test kit for the hydgro (and test the new digital if you go that route).


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, you seem to have plenty of feedback on the hygrometer! They've given you a lot of good advice. If you think it's a defect in that specific hygrometer, feel free to e-mail us or call us and we'll sort it out. We don't want you to have to be subtracting 15 and multiplying by the number of aligned planets at a right angle to Pluto in order to get an accurate humidity reading!

I'm glad you're happy with your purchase! It's a nice looking humidor 

What're you planning on filling it with? Your inaugural class if you will lol?


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> Well, you seem to have plenty of feedback on the hygrometer! They've given you a lot of good advice. If you think it's a defect in that specific hygrometer, feel free to e-mail us or call us and we'll sort it out. We don't want you to have to be subtracting 15 and multiplying by the number of aligned planets at a right angle to Pluto in order to get an accurate humidity reading!
> 
> I'm glad you're happy with your purchase! It's a nice looking humidor
> 
> What're you planning on filling it with? Your inaugural class if you will lol?


thanks Sam, I'll do the test for another 24hrs and see where its at. At the back of the hygro there is what looks like a slot for a small screwdriver, is this to adjust the hygro to be at 75%????

well i have no cc's in my tuppadore at present, here is a post of my current cigars that will go into the humi.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/258899-you-made-me-cry.html

would it be ok to put cc's in with other cigars?? maybe in a separate divided section??

the Boveda Humidity Packets and One Step EZ Seasoning Kit looks like a great idea, in hindsight i should have ordered these when i ordered my humi.

i also like the looks of the heartfelt beads, alot of fantastic reviews, maybe i'll get these one day soon


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

southoz said:


> thanks Sam, I'll do the test for another 24hrs and see where its at. At the back of the hygro there is what looks like a slot for a small screwdriver, is this to adjust the hygro to be at 75%????
> 
> well i have no cc's in my tuppadore at present, here is a post of my current cigars that will go into the humi.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/258899-you-made-me-cry.html
> ...


I don't think the analog hygrometers are adjustable, but I'll let someone else answer for sure.

As for cubans with non-cubans, there is no problem with keeping them together. The only thing you really need to separate are flavored/non flavored cigars.

I would definitely suggest the Heartfelt beads. I've used them in a 300 count humidor and now have two pounds in my 40 bottle wine cooler and they are amazing.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Grats


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

southoz said:


> thanks Sam, I'll do the test for another 24hrs and see where its at. At the back of the hygro there is what looks like a slot for a small screwdriver, is this to adjust the hygro to be at 75%????http://


That slot is indeed to adjust the hygro, most analogs have them. Your best bet to adjust it would be to do salt test for 24 or more hours in the bag, carefully poke the screwdriver through the bag into adjustment slot and set to 75%. It would then be a good idea to put it in with the salt water in a new bag (that has no hole) and leave another 24+ hours to see how close you got it.

The thing with these is they use a brass coil spring mechanism that expands or contracts depending on rh in the air, so any change and the needle moves up or down rapidly making them difficult to adjust accurately.

Yep, you could do all this, but me personally I use round adjustible digi hygro's. :thumb:


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new humi!


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

update - adjusted the hygro to read 75%, after 24 hrs it is still sitting at 75%

started seasoning the humi yesterday with a small dish of distilled water, also wiped down the walls, dividers with a tiny amount of distilled water and will be getting some activator solution tomorrow to put into the humidifier, fingers crossed it all works out ok

thanks for the help guys, greatly appreciated


----------

